# Prescriptions - Tikosyn



## donsabi (Oct 11, 2017)

I understand that scripts are fairly cheap in Mexico. Anyone buying Tikosyn or the generic Dofetilide (It is an antiarrhythmic medications for afib). It is very expensive in the states and just wonder what the cost was in Mexico.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

donsabi said:


> I understand that scripts are fairly cheap in Mexico. Anyone buying Tikosyn or the generic Dofetilide (It is an antiarrhythmic medications for afib). It is very expensive in the states and just wonder what the cost was in Mexico.


A lot of drugs aren't common here, Tikosyn is specifically mentioned on this site,

Medications that Are NOT Available for Purchase in Nogales, Mexico

Another mentions it but I didn't see it.


tikosyn dofetilide, buy tikosyn dofetilide, tikosyn dofetilide mexico rx, tikosyn dofetilide generic prescription, rx mexico prescriptions, free shipping tikosyn dofetilide


Nogales Pharmacy Information – Drugs not Sold in Nogales

As we have received requests for medication prices in Nogales, Sonora, another category of drug classification has emerged – prescription medications that are not available for purchase in Mexico.

There may be several reasons that the medication is not available south of the border. Many times, it simply has not yet been approved for marketing in Mexico (or has been removed from the market) by that country’s drug oversight authorities, the Federal Commission for the Protection against Sanitary Risk (COFEPRIS).

It is also possible that newly patented drugs are not yet allowed to be sold internationally. Oftentimes with such medications, foreign pharmaceutical firms will “reverse engineer” the medication to produce a generic equivalent. These drugs may not have the same efficacy as the original, so when taking a generic equivalent for a brand-name drug, monitor your health to make sure that you are receiving the full intended benefits of the medication.

Following is the list of medications that are not currently for sale in Mexico. We will update this page as we find new medications that cannot be found in Nogales, or for those which are now available and can be removed from the list. If you have any comments or contributions for the list, please contact us.

Aczone (antibiotic and anti-inflammatory)
Amour thyroid pills
Fetzima (Levomilnacipran, an SNRI for treating depression)
Levimir Insulin
Tikosyn (Dofetilide, an antiarrhythmic)
Tiotropium (Brand name: Spiriva) to treat COPD
Viibryd (Vilazodone, an antidepressant)


----------



## donsabi (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks Zorro,

No Tikosyn presents a real problem for me. Is it possible and/or practical to live in a location like Rosarito and drive into the US for a medicare doctor who could prescribe Tikosyn(Dofetilide)? Would this work with a Mexco address or would I need to maintain an US address? 

As a side note I was wondering how homeless seniors manage Medicare treatment and medications.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Does anyone know the availability of HUMIRA in Mexico and related cost? Is it provided through IMSS?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

American doctors don't really care about where you live. I rented a mailbox when I first moved here so I would have an American mailing address. I knew the woman who owned the business and she would throw away the junk mail and alert me of anything important.

As for Humira, check this...

MexConnect.com Forums: General: Traveling Mexico: Medicine Requiring Refrigeration


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> American doctors don't really care about where you live. I rented a mailbox when I first moved here so I would have an American mailing address. I knew the woman who owned the business and she would throw away the junk mail and alert me of anything important.
> 
> As for Humira, check this...
> 
> MexConnect.com Forums: General: Traveling Mexico: Medicine Requiring Refrigeration


It was helpful of you to post this link, Zorro, but since it's from 2012, the information may not be relevant any more.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks folks for the input. I am not interested in transferring from NOB, although I suppose I will if necessary, but determining its distribution in Mexico. Abbott Labs advised I should contact their Mexican operation headquartered in DF. Primarily I am interested in determining if it is a med avaiable through IMSS. thanks again!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> It was helpful of you to post this link, Zorro, but since it's from 2012, the information may not be relevant any more.


Sorry about that, it was on the top five in a search, perhaps this helps, it shows Humira is produced by Abbott Laboratories De Mexico so I'm guess it is available here..


HUMIRA SOLUCION INYECTABLE Vademécum IPE/www.medicamentos.com.mx, 20131119 10:46:08


----------

